# How many of you guys uses cape cod cloth to polish your watches?



## hbk75 (Dec 25, 2006)

I am keen to try it out but fear that it may become addictive. And start to touching up the watch whenever scratches appear. It will be a non ending issue, especially when scratches can be caused easily even by using your towel to wipe dry a watch after washing. I noticed that scratches appears on polished parts of my brand new watches after just weeks even when I did not bash the watch against anything. What you guys think? :-s


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

Relax and let the scratches happen. Minor swirlies and scratches are going to happen whether you like it or not, and many of us think it adds character to the watch. Whereas overpolishing can wear the case edges, ripple smooth polished areas, and ruin the lines of the watch. If you must polish, let the scratches build up and polish your watch once a year or so. 

But mostly, just enjoy your watch and don't sweat the little things.


~Sherry.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Like Sherry says relax and enjoy your watch. All watches will collect scratches and it's best to live with them if you can. Every time you polish a watch a teeny tiny layer of metal is removed.


----------



## hbk75 (Dec 25, 2006)

Popoki Nui said:


> Relax and let the scratches happen. Minor swirlies and scratches are going to happen whether you like it or not, and many of us think it adds character to the watch. Whereas overpolishing can wear the case edges, ripple smooth polished areas, and ruin the lines of the watch. If you must polish, let the scratches build up and polish your watch once a year or so.
> 
> But mostly, just enjoy your watch and don't sweat the little things.
> 
> ~Sherry.


I understand that watch cases can be rounded by over polishing. But cape cod are pretty mild polish and remove abit of material everytime you use it. I wanted to get a pack to polish one of my watch but I fear that I will start using it on all my watches. LOL


----------



## hbk75 (Dec 25, 2006)

sticky said:


> Like Sherry says relax and enjoy your watch. All watches will collect scratches and it's best to live with them if you can. Every time you polish a watch a teeny tiny layer of metal is removed.


Hi sticky. I've seen 2nd hand rolexes with rounded case. I guess those are heavily polished. I guess you are right, scratch will happen on brush or polish parts. If I use the cape cod on my rolex, the maximum I could go is just polishing the side of the case. Rest of the scratches on the brush surfaces remains because I do not have the skills to finish brush finishing. Unless I start getting those watches with bead blasted surface.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

never used it...But I just ordered a pack yesterday from Amazon...I'm going to sell 5or 6 watches.


----------



## ken_sturrock (Oct 24, 2010)

I have used Cape Cod cloths and they work well - to a point. As for the act of polishing being addictive, well, I guess we all have our problems.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Cape Cod clothes work good for superficial stuff (Keep it away from any crystal that has AR coating), but there are much better polishes, compounds, diamond paste, etc that work better depending on your needs and your expertise in re-finishing.


----------

